# R.I.P Chagrin



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

Went to look at the flow guage and it has flatlined. I figure it must be broke or something because there is no way it is at 225.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

jogi said:


> Went to look at the flow guage and it has flatlined. I figure it must be broke or something because there is no way it is at 225.


LOL

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking at the Chagrin right now trust me that gauge is broken 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

1610 & rising

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

FISHIN216 said:


> 1610 & rising
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Yeah, I see it is at 1610 but not rising, the graph is still flatlined lol. I am sure everything will be back to normal soon. It would have really sucked if someone drove a long way just to figure out the guage was broken.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I can't think of many worse things than driving a long way to a blown out trib. you know you would convince yourself to try fishing it lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

I quit fishin the chagrin for chrome. I take a day off during the work week cause work is slow to catch some fish and its always the same old thing, high flutin' fly fisherman 10 deep around the same hole. And if you do find a hole these a!!holes will fish 10 feet away from you in the same area


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Allday, start fishing the Rocky. It's one the best kept secrets up here. I always have the place to myself.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> start fishing the Rocky. It's one the best kept secrets up here. I always have the place to myself


Dang, almost spit tea allover my desk this morning!


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I can't think of many worse things than driving a long way to a blown out trib. you know you would convince yourself to try fishing it lol
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Lol been there done that

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

allday said:


> I quit fishin the chagrin for chrome. I take a day off during the work week cause work is slow to catch some fish and its always the same old thing, high flutin' fly fisherman 10 deep around the same hole. And if you do find a hole these a!!holes will fish 10 feet away from you in the same area


Are you one of those CP guys that think they own a 1/2 mile stretch of river because that's how long a drift you can get?


----------

